# Anyone get a pic of the heat-n-glo solaris?



## R&D Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

All I can find on the HPBA website is a tiny photo and the flames look photoshopped.  I was hoping to get a better look at the winner.  Thanks,


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 8, 2009)

I would like to see also. It sounds pretty neat

http://www.fireside.com/consumer/news/pressrelease.asp?id=214

Hopefully I will get the roll out materials for it soon.


----------



## Firebird (Apr 9, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics that one of my coworkers took at the show.  One of the images is of a see-through version, and the other has an illusion of depth.


----------



## Fire Bug (Apr 9, 2009)

Trying to be open minded, That Has Got To Be The Ugliest Thing I Have Ever Seen! IMO!
 It my have one a Vista Award to technology but it should also have one an award for Totally Ugly unless the Ugly Awards were judged by Mr. Ray Charles or Little Stevey Wonder!
 I don't believe George and Jane Jetszon would even approve to put that in their living space.
 Wow! UGLY!
 Outer Limits and than some!
 Post these pics on the Wood Stove Forums and get their opinion.
 H&HT;'s can produce and develope something like this but they can't get a plain jane gas insert from peeling paint, banging sheet metal, cracked fireboxes, sooting, rambling logs, etc.
 Now that's technology!
Enna or No?
 God is that ugly
 I bet it will be a big seller to the Cruise Ship Industry if they can find a way to retro fit for use instead of port holes,LOL


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

It was by far the coolest looking design i have seen in some time. I too, think its ugly, but the innovation, engineering, and creativity take it for me. At 13k for the perpetual one, and 10k for the see through, you better love it to buy it lol.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fire Bug, no one cares what you think. We all know you hate HHT. All you do is whine on here and its getting a little old.

Firebird, thanks for the pics, looks very cool. Definitely a unique design. I think we can definitely sell some of them. Key will be getting one in our showroom which I'm not sure if that will happen. Seems like if its not in the showroom people are not interested in it. We need to remove lots of old junk we never sell and start getting some of this new stuff in there.


----------



## R&D Guy (Apr 10, 2009)

Agreed, thanks for posting the pictures.  So is the burner made of some type of glass like neoceram?  It looks transparent, but it's hard to tell from the pictures.  Well it is nice to see something new even if it's something I think I only see in a magazine.  

Anyone else get some shots?


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure what the burner is made of, it does say in the article I posted above that its transparent.

We have been selling the "modern" units more and more so I think this new unit will have its place. Obviously with the price tag it will be more high end homes. I think someone else said it on this forum, people need to stop thinking about gas fireplaces as burning logs and more as artwork with fire.

http://www.heatnglo.com/modern.asp?fireplaceindex


----------



## Inside Guy (Apr 10, 2009)

Fire Bug said:
			
		

> Trying to be open minded, That Has Got To Be The Ugliest Thing I Have Ever Seen! IMO!
> It my have one a Vista Award to technology but it should also have one an award for Totally Ugly unless the Ugly Awards were judged by Mr. Ray Charles or Little Stevey Wonder!
> I don't believe George and Jane Jetszon would even approve to put that in their living space.
> Wow! UGLY!
> ...



Its nice to see that you still love hht.  The solaris has some very innovative features: a glass burner, slim venting, and its only 6 inches thick.

Oh yeah, take a look at hni stock performance the last 30 days.  I'm glad I didn't follow morgan stanley advice.  Its not too late for you to get in.


----------



## Inside Guy (Apr 10, 2009)

Firebug, I do find your posts interesting.  I just think there's no
benefit from continually slamming a company.  I realize that 
you had a bad experience with your insert, but banging, sooting, 
smelling, burn back, etc are problems that every fireplace company.

And about your insert, send me a pm.  If your up for fixing it, I can help ya.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 11, 2009)

FB, The FHH stores have been laying people off for 2 years. In fact we had to cut another position today. Only way I would loose my job is if the store closes which is not going to happen. You are an idiot and don't know anything about it. I don't know where you get all your "inside" info but its all total crap. I don't give f*** what you say and yes I will be ignoring your posts.


----------



## R&D Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed, while Fire Bug spends so much of his free time (understanding construction work is slow) on this forum posting on every gas thread giving advice as if he was a pro while discounting professional advice.  A quick search of his posts reveals that he doesn't contribute.  In fact the clear majority are rants, insinuations, or insults.

So Fire Bug:
What is your objective here because its clear that you are not here to help.  Those of us in the industry whether we work for a manufacturer or a dealer enjoy spending our free time talking about fireplaces and helping fellow members no matter what competitor model they may have.  You only want to talk about how you are a victim while you spit on those who offer help.  I feel sorry for people like you because its clear you do not have the social skills or quite frankly the intelligence needed to insure success in your objectives.  In other words, the more you interact with those around you, the more you will continue to alienate yourself.

Everyone deals with problems everyday whether its someone who works directly under you at work or another department, the guy who mows your lawn, or the shortcomings of your boss.  In each case the path to success is clear; explain the objective and why its important to both parties while keeping their attention and respect.  At times that means you light a fire under their ass to insure you have their attention, but that is the last resort not the greeting at the door.  If you burn them before they even have a chance to respond then you've insured your own failure because there's always a list of problems to solve in everyone's world and those on your Sh*t list are always last.  It's life 101.


----------



## R&D Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

What's an "eagle trip"?  Is that construction worker slang or yet another typo?  

Again, you don't offer any help on this forum, and while I'm sure DASKY appreciates having his very own cheerleader you're a big grump to everyone else.  Take the hint and find another forum because everyone here is sick of you.  

Keep working all that OT cutting plywood and pounding nails out in the cold rain building someone else's dream while you curse them under your breathe.  I'll keep working 8 to 4 inside in front of a warm fire enjoying life and those around me.

**Puts Fire Bug on "Ignore User" list**


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 11, 2009)

Folks if you want to kick each other in the butt till your noses bleed do it in PMs or emails. Keep it out of the public forums.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok...First of all, it's DAKSY not DASKY...
For anyone who cares it comes from my 2K Dodge Dakota (DAK) which
happens to be Solar Yellow (SY)...Therefore DAK + SY = DAKSY...
Enough of THAT...
Secondly, I don't need a cheering section, I actually don't give two sh*ts what anyone thinks...
WTF, I'm probably NEVER gonna meet ANY of you so what you think of me is none of my business...
I'm a divorced, recovering alcoholic & recovering drug abusing, Harley-Davidson riding, 
ex-machinist with CRS who got into this trade because of a friend, &
who just tries to solve problems for folks who ask for it, 
based on my training & experience as a service tech.
I try to play nice & not bad mouth anybody - even if they P*ss me off...
Firebug seems to have gotten screwed by HHT, & he's probably not the first,
in fact I installed a different FB type unit (HnG Gem) 4 years ago which has had nothing but problems,
but IMHO (whatever THAT'S worth), HHT mfrs & sells quality units.
Most of em are VERY reliable & easy to work on & diagnose - SHOULD anything fail - 
as are many of the other units I've worked on...
I don't play favorites, for the most part, I'll talk to anyone who will listen & even some who won't...
Where was I ...damn CRS...
Oh, yeah, it's DAKSY, Dammit! (LOL)


----------



## Firebird (Apr 11, 2009)

Firebug (and others on this thread)

You obviously had a bad experience with your HHT product.  I understand that you are frustrated, but ranting and bashing the company on every post of this web site is not going to get people to avoid HHT products.  I am new to this web site, and I am not an industry expert yet, and I am also not a psychologist, but I do know that going overboard on feedback, and bashing a product the way you have is probably hurting your reputation on this site much worse than it's hurting the company that you hate.  I've read some of your other postings, and it's obvious you are passionate about the products, and are also knowledgable.  I would hate to see your opinions ignored because people see you only as someone who is out to bash HHT.

I am fairly new to the hearth industry, and I joined this web site so that I can learn more about the industry as a whole from the standpoint of customers of the various companies, and also from industry experts.  This is often information that I don't get from my own company. Unfortunatelly a couple of the threads that I have been watching have turned into a few people blasting each other and making fairly simple topics into a bunch of industry political crap.  

The general customer who makes his way to this site to get information doesn't give a s**t about HNI stock prices.  They don't care if R&D;Guy passed "life 101".  They don't care what Morgan Stanley says.  They want simple information to help them make an informed decision.  

I would say if a customer found this thread, they would probably think everyone on it is nuts and look for a different source of information, and I don't think that's what anyone here wants.  One way or another I think we are all here to help.

There are also a couple of other "industry experts" here, that need to think about that too.  The way the industry is right now we can't afford to lose even one customer, because they are offended by comments in these threads.

Thanks, and sorry for the long winded response

Concerned wannabe industry expert


----------

